# 65 GTO Headliner Trim Pieces



## sidthecpa (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm trying to find the interior trim pieces for the headliner. Theses are the ones that go in the corners around the front and rear windows. The company doing the "restoration" removed the old headliner and when I picked up the car in an unfinished condition none of the interior pieces were there. I've seen some listed by Ames but the description didn't sound like what I needed. Any info on pieces needed and/or source for these parts would be appreciated. Hopefully, nearing the end of a 12 year restoration project. Hopefully.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

sidthecpa said:


> I'm trying to find the interior trim pieces for the headliner. Theses are the ones that go in the corners around the front and rear windows. The company doing the "restoration" removed the old headliner and when I picked up the car in an unfinished condition none of the interior pieces were there. I've seen some listed by Ames but the description didn't sound like what I needed. Any info on pieces needed and/or source for these parts would be appreciated. Hopefully, nearing the end of a 12 year restoration project. Hopefully.


I have a pair of the front trim pieces. They are metal and think they are blue, so probably need to be blasted and painted the correct color to match your interior. Can send pictures if needed.


----------



## sidthecpa (Jun 7, 2018)

SLSTEVE said:


> I have a pair of the front trim pieces. They are metal and think they are blue, so probably need to be blasted and painted the correct color to match your interior. Can send pictures if needed.


Thanks for the follow up. After seeing pics of the trim molding I found them in a box of parts that came home with the car. Since I didn't disassemble the car figuring out what goes where has been a challenge. Thanks again.

Sid


----------

